# Your Bow Huntin' rig



## Duckhawk

Let's See those Hunting Rigs for the upcoming season ! Have you got a new Bow, or just modified your old one let's see them!

Mine is just A Basic DXT@ 70 lbs. I have added the new 5 pin xtreme sight.
Also,some custom wraps on the radial's!


----------



## puredrenalin

Drenalin as well, 27" 73#, camo riser with black limbs, VBG Star-Trac sight and Easton Lightspeed 400's!  Will post pix when I get home!!


----------



## whitetailgitr

will post pics when i get back from fishing


----------



## whitetails#1

Matthews Dren
30" Draw
Trophy ridge drop away
Trophy Ridge Stabilizer
Spot Hogg Site


----------



## dusty80

The Drenalin on the left is my 3D bow. Bucknasty Strings, MeanV CSS, Postan Stabilizer, Viper H1000 Sight, 4Xlens, .10 Fitzfiber pins, Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter rest. Shoot Goldtip 55/75 Prohunters out it. When hunting season rolls around I put a Viper Quikset sight on and lose the stabilizer and use it as my back up bow.

The Drenalin on the right has Bucknasty Strings, MeanV CSS, Viper Quikset sight, Schaffer Mat1 Gen 2 rest. I shoot Victory V1 400's out of it. I took both grips and a pretty much made them into wooden Shrewd grips and restained them. I don't like the fat grips Mathews puts on their bows, it's to easy to torque the bow with them. This way if I'm off a little it's up or down. Not left or right.


----------



## whitetailgitr

nice rigs everybody.... sorry i forgot my camera is in kentucky til fiday ill post the pics then


----------



## whitetails#1

dustin_horne said:


> The Drenalin on the left is my 3D bow. Bucknasty Strings, MeanV CSS, Postan Stabilizer, Viper H1000 Sight, 4Xlens, .10 Fitzfiber pins, Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter rest. Shoot Goldtip 55/75 Prohunters out it. When hunting season rolls around I put a Viper Quikset sight on and lose the stabilizer and use it as my back up bow.
> Nice pic. Those are some really nice set ups
> 
> The Drenalin on the right has Bucknasty Strings, MeanV CSS, Viper Quikset sight, Schaffer Mat1 Gen 2 rest. I shoot Victory V1 400's out of it. I took both grips and a pretty much made them into wooden Shrewd grips and restained them. I don't like the fat grips Mathews puts on their bows, it's to easy to torque the bow with them. This way if I'm off a little it's up or down. Not left or right.



Nice pic. Those are some really nice set ups


----------



## cpowel10

Now that we've seen all the little league bows, here's my new Martin!  Just kidding guys, those are some nice rigs!


----------



## Duckhawk

I Hear Ya! Seems that we are a little partial to the Mathews! Sweet Rig there CPowel10 .


----------



## Workin2Hunt

The bow on the left is my son's. It is a Fred Bear vapor 300 adjusted to 27" at 47 lbs.  The bow on the right is my Reflex 27" at 70 lbs. The Reflex was checked on the chrono when set up, it shoots at 270 fps. I know it's not the fastest out there but man it is quiet and shoots great.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Nice bows.  I especially like that Reflex.


----------



## Workin2Hunt

formula1 said:


> Nice bows.  I especially like that Reflex.



You should you broke it in for me......

Great bow.

I can't wait till bow season opens.


----------



## Jim Thompson

here is a recent thread on others rigs

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=196826


----------



## Duckhawk

Thanks for that input Jim!


----------



## TENPOINT

*Elite*

Elite bows all the way. Need to check out their new line.


----------



## kcausey

2008 X Force HF....Maxima 350s...........baddest of the bad...


----------



## notnksnemor

Here's my main one,

LaTrans Custom Takedown Recurve
64"  55lb. @ 28"
GoldTip Traditions 150 arrows with Montec 125 gr. B-52 heads.


----------



## Arrow3

*Here's mine...*

2007 Hoyt Vulcan..

Fuse strings and stabilizer

QAD drop away..

Impact Archery Cosmic site

Its a killer...


----------



## cnw38

Is that the same 2007 hoyt vulcan i saw shoot a piece of baling twine into at 20 yards ? Nice bows everyone ! ! !


----------



## formula1

*RE: Here's my hunting rig!*

On the left, 2008 Bowtech General, 60 lbs., 29", 282 fps.  It's my opinion that this is the quietest, shock free, hunting bow I've ever shot.

On the right, 2003 Bowtech Extreme VFT, 70 lbs., 292 fps. This will be my backup this year.


----------



## whitetailgitr

Diamond Rock by Bowtech
27.5 draw length 71lbs draw weight 271fps
Tru glo sites
Ultra Shock Stabilizer
Easton ST Excel 400 spine tipped with wasp hammer sst 100gr
























Not the fastest but shes purty quick for only
27.5 inches of draw length and i only use 2 pins the 
bottom pin i dont use first one out to 30 yards 
the second one for 40 yards..... 
planning on switching to PSE X-force or Bowtech 82nd


----------



## dusty80

Here is a picture of the whole set up.


----------



## whitetaco02

Very nice Dustin!


----------



## Black_Bart

*I'm a proud father...*

of a 2008 HCA Speed Force:


----------



## WSB

Here's mine...

07 Hoyt Vectrix
28" draw
65# 
Tru Glo 3 pin lighted sight
QAD Ultra-Rest drop away


----------



## Hawire

Bowhunting on left and target on right


----------



## Arrow3

cnw38 said:


> Is that the same 2007 hoyt vulcan i saw shoot a piece of baling twine into at 20 yards ? Nice bows everyone ! ! !



Thats the one....


----------



## whitetailgitr

Nice Rigs everyone.... i might not be able to get alot of hunting done this year..... im joining the army at the end of August   
hopefully ill get a little hunting done


----------



## BlackSmoke

Mathews Outback 30" @ 72lbs
C.A.P. WhiskerBiskit
HHA Single Pin Fiber Optic
GoldenKey Tranquilizer
Gold Tip 5575 w 2" Blazers
Mathews Wraps
Muzzy MX3s

sorry, pics are from the BlackBerry


----------



## Oldgold Buck

picked up this X-force SS couple weeks ago.  Love it!

27" @ 65# with a QAD Ultra rest, a truglo 5 pin sight (temporary until my spot-hogg hunter comes in ) Vapor Trail string and cables, G5 meta peep, Maxima 350's with 100 grain field tips.  Added since this picture--7" Doinker multi-rod stab, alpine sof-lok 5 arrow quiver, 1" Doinker A-bombs on the riser, string tamer.











Can't wait to draw some blood with this bad boy!


----------



## whitetailgitr

nice rig oldgold buck


----------



## kevincox

Here's my old outdated Switchback


----------



## kevincox

Here is my sight in dark conditions


----------



## devolve

my set up
06 allegiance with fuse equipment and sts


----------



## gpigate

xforce.  26.5" draw at 65lbs.  since added a bstinger stabilizer and a STS string suppressor.  Shooting easton epics.  That is a flashpoint sight, pole mountain bow legs , vista ez loader quiver, sling braid sling, onestringer wraps on my arrows with stalker strings.


----------



## cape buffalo

Elite archery.Bowtech tribute


----------



## Hunter922

Hoyt- Vectrix @ 71 lbs 27.5 inch draw...
25.250 " Gold Tip HunterXT 5575- With G5-Montecs
Octane-Hostage pro rest
TRU-Glo 3 pin
Smooth..love it...Come on september!


----------



## jdomacon

Mathews Legacy. 28" draw, 70#, Truglo sight,Carbon Express Maxima hunters, Jim Fletcher 44caliper release.


----------



## Georgiaboy83

What I Have.......
07 Mathews Drenalin, Vital Gear Star Track single adjustable pin site, Shafer Drop Away rest, Can't remember that Stabilizer brand but it is AWESOME. Maxima 350's chartreuse cresting and 2" Blazer, chartreuse tiger c**k vein, & Lil Goose Release. Pulling 70lbs at 29in shooting 310fps, Fastest shooting Drenalin my pro shop has seen, and I got it from them. Ain't that right *Puredrenalin*

What I'm Getting.....
Camo Mean V String suppressor & Shuttle T-Lock 100 grain Heads


----------



## bowtie

all black dxt


----------



## DBRASCO

Elite GTO


----------



## stev

gto elite 70lb 301 pfs 422gr aramids.LD rest 





the rubber from sts is back on





80 yds





50 yds
Z-28 & ninja coming next week.


----------



## palmettoswamp

New to me, 2007 Bear Truth, BG Flashpoint, Ripcord.  Went with all new accessories this year, feels good!!


----------



## stev

LOts of nice equipment .


----------



## copecowboy84

all rigs are VERY nice. i need to get me one.


----------



## guesswho

I know it is kinda an old thread but here is my bow.

PSE Typhoon
RipCord Rest
Flatliner Trophy Ridge 
Cabelas arrow (practice arrows)
PSE Quiver


----------



## Gut_Pile

Hoyt Trykon 27" 60#

Extreme RT900
Whisker Biscuit
Soft Loc Quiver
FMJ Axis
R & D Custom String
Slick Trick Broadheads


----------



## mat280

*Rig for 08*

I agree with formula1. the quitest and shock free bow I have ever shot. I really like those PSE's though.


----------



## GA Bowhunter

*My hunting rig*

2008 BowTech General
28" Draw 70#
Limb Driver rest
Trophy Ridge 5 pin sight
No peep
No stabilizer
just a string loop
Scott Shark release
Easton Axis 340 Infused Carbon with 125 grain 3 blade Muzzy


----------



## BBDJR

*2007 Parker Frontier*

2007 Parker Frontier
28"
70#
Trophy Ridge 3 pin sight w/light
Whisker Biscuit
Fuse Axiom 10" Stabilizer 
STS
Treelimb Quiver 5 arrow
Scott Shark Release
Carbon Maxima 350gr.


----------



## JohnK3

Here's mine, a PSE Whitetail Extreme (Bass Pro exclusive by PSE):


----------



## deerbuster

Daimond Egde...My first bow.


----------



## reylamb

07 Vulcan.....flo green/bronze strings, CJ Dead Nuts Competition 2 site, Hoyt stabilizer, Trophy Ridge Drop Zone rest.


----------



## ronmac13

i cant get pics up right now


but im shooting a

matthews sq2 @ 70lbs
5570 arrows with 100gr Rage Broadheads
Whisker biscuit
Sts bar
Tru glo sights with a little black light thing
Tru glo/doinker stabilizer


im looking for a new quiver tho.


----------



## Dawgs30814

X-Force SS
Summit Hot Dot
QAD Ultra Pro
STS Damper
Limb Saver stabilizer
G5 peep sight


----------



## kcausey

*HotDot*



Dawgs30814 said:


> X-Force SS
> Summit Hot Dot
> QAD Ultra Pro
> STS Damper
> Limb Saver stabilizer
> G5 peep sight



Good lookin' rig.....have you shot that HotDot out of a treestand......i had a sight last year with a glass 4x lens.....i couldn't see anything due to the reflection of the treeline above and behind me in the daylight.....may be something to consider when you have one up under you.....good luck.....I love my XF!


----------



## bnew17

Only the Best for me.
Mathews Drenalin
-Spot Hogg "Hogg It" 5 Pin sights
-Spot Hogg Sight Light
-Limbsaver S Coil Stabilizer
-Trophy Ridge Drop Away rest
-Bemen MFX Team Realtree 400 arrows
-Rage 3 blade 100 grain broadheads


----------



## stev

bnew17 said:


> Only the Best for me.
> Mathews Drenalin
> -Spot Hogg "Hogg It" 5 Pin sights
> -Spot Hogg Sight Light
> -Limbsaver S Coil Stabilizer
> -Trophy Ridge Drop Away rest
> -Bemen MFX Team Realtree 400 arrows
> -Rage 3 blade 100 grain broadheads


That site looks familar


----------



## Bowhunter Matt

i shoot a Mathews Icon 29" draw 70lb draw weight.  And as long as i can get parts for it, it will be the only bow i ever have.


----------



## BVO25

Redhead XPS-34, 65#, 29" draw
-G5 Meta 1/4"
-Tru glo 5 pin
-Whisker
-STS
-Easton epics with 100gr crimson talons

Bought new 2 months ago.  Actully is a Reflex rebadged to Redhead for Basspro.  The manual is even direct from Reflex...it's basically the Charger bow.


----------



## hansel

*Sb Xt*

Same bow from last year


----------



## Dawgs30814

kcausey said:


> Good lookin' rig.....have you shot that HotDot out of a treestand......i had a sight last year with a glass 4x lens.....i couldn't see anything due to the reflection of the treeline above and behind me in the daylight.....may be something to consider when you have one up under you.....good luck.....I love my XF!



Its a great sight to hunt with, were I hunt my longest shot is about 20 yds. so I would only use one pin. I don't really like it with the XF because its so fast I can't really get adjustment at the different ranges out past 40 yds. I feel like I would group better with a sight that I can make adjustment on every pin. I think I maygo with a G5, HHA or Spott Hogg.

I love my bow and everybody that shoots it says they want one. I have a friend who is a Matthews freak we went to a 3d shoot and vender had one on the table. He pick up the XF SS I told him that was the bow I had told him about. He had been telling to buy the Matthews up until then. After he held and saw the quality of the XF he said he wants one. So now he trying to figure out how to sell his bow to get a XF SS.

PSE is back


----------



## bnew17

stev said:


> That site looks familar



Love it!


----------



## jonboy

Here's mine!


----------



## Lane_H

heres mine


----------



## formula1

mat280 said:


> I agree with formula1. the quitest and shock free bow I have ever shot. I really like those PSE's though.



I really like that MAX-4 General. Really cool! I expect the General to be a superb hunting bow. It's going to get fully tested this fall.

PSE was nice, super speedy, but really didn't compare to the General IMHO.


----------



## copecowboy84

[/IMG][/IMG]

Aint the best photo, but still waiting for the bow in the mail. Traded a member on here for it. Cant wait till bow season.


----------



## unclebrad

'08 Diamond Marquis
30" draw set at 71 lbs
GoldTip Pro Hunters w/blazers shooting 300 fps
Viper single pin .19 Fiber sight
G5 Expert Arrow Rest
Trophy Ridge Shockstop Stabilizer
Scott Wildcat Release
SlickTrick Magnum Heads


----------



## sbrown

Would like to start looking at another new bow like the General but I am comfortable with my Bow-Tech Pro 40.

BowTech Pro 40
Muzzy string 
Muzzy MX-4 100 grain heads
Muzzy Zero Effect rest
Copper John 6 pin micro adjust sight
Tru-Ball release


----------

